# Castro Marim



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm hoping to be moving to the area soon. I'd like a chat to any other Castro Marim

residents and hopefully answer any of my questions.

Or maybe I'm the first expat moving to Castro marim. :tongue1:


----------

